# Pioneer DEH-P700BT a terrible stupid unreliable product



## alitech (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a bone to pick with pioneer on this one. I initially got this head unit in the excitement that it has BT, an external usb stick / IPod connector and the obligatory bells and whistles. I know there has been a lot of praise for this product and I myself enjoyed the product for just over 2 weeks until problems with bluetooth kicked in. In my opinion, this product is a hot seller as it has built in bluetooth as well as ipod connector. You don't find that in a lot of products. If only it had DAB, it would have been perfect. Anyways, the range of problems I have with this device are:

1. bluetooth keeps disconnecting.
2. bluetooth does not remember last device
3. bluetooth audio stopped working from day 5. I just cannot connect any device to the bluetooth audio any more (I hate that)

As you can see all my issues are related to bluetooth, which was the main reason I bought this head unit in the first place.

Now thats its been over a year and I have been cursing the unit and trying to figure out how to fix the bluetooth, firmware update, trying lots of mobile phone, pulling my hair out etc etc, I have now run out of warranty. When I initially contacted Pioneer inside the warranty period, they never responded. No one calls back, no one actually takes you seriously on the phone. This ****ed me off big time.

Regardless of the unit going out of warranty, I know I am still entitled to get the unit repaired/replaced/refunded by Pioneer. *As I am protected by The Sale of Goods Act, it offers protection against faulty goods even when the manufacturer's guarantee has run out. The act says goods must last a reasonable time - and that can be anything up to six years from the date of purchase.*

I would like to take Pioneer up on this claim and get this stupid no good device fixed. I have the reciept and everything. The only thing is, I have called their support line in the UK a few times already. They always say someone will get in touch with me. No one ever does. How to I go about getting my point accross to these monkeys?

Suggestions?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't know how things work on your side of the pond, but over here I'd email their customer service department - then, when they don't respond - try again. Then I'd write a letter to customer service. Then I'd write a letter to the President of the Company. I'd try to maintain a professional attitude - as tough as that might be to do - and I'd make sure to keep copies of all correspondence and a log of contact attempts.

Then when I got no satisfaction, I'd call one of the Ombudsman from my local media outlets, or my States Attorney General. If they didn't take my case my next and only option would be to hire an attorney to write a letter. But now I'd have to decide if his fees would be more than a new unit - as no doubt they would be.


----------



## hbgittech (May 5, 2010)

Check your warranty again. Here in the US the Premier models like the DEHP700BT have a two year warranty. Sounds like you might have a bad bluetooth module.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

One post and he is bashing Pioneer(I'm no rocket scientist but). We should invite Pioneer to respond, really we should invite all these companies to respond.


----------

